# Your favorite country song lyrics...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This one should be fun.... who wants to start it off?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, i'll start.









"Our houses are protected by the good lord and a gun. You might meet em both if you show up here not welcome, son."

"God is great, beer is good and people are crazy!"

"My eyebrows aint plucked, there's a gun in my truck, oh thank god, i'm still a guy"

I could quote all of Bucky Covington's "A different world" too. Love that whole song.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This was recorded originally by John Anderson but I really like the Johnny Cash version too. Johnny sings it a bit dfferent he's a lump rather than a chunk.

"I'm just an old chunk of coal"

I'm just an old chunk of coal, but I'm gonna be a diamond some day
I'm gonna grow and glow till I'm so blue perfect
I'm gonna put a smile on everybody's face
I'm gonna kneel and pray everyday last I should become vain along the way
I'm just an old chunk of coal now lord but I'm gonna be a diamond someday.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

you all go out and have some fun i will be up all night cleanin this here gun


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Cause im a front porch sittin, guitar pickin, moon shine sippin, backer juice spittin, country boy from the woods.
And I love fried chicken,and blue gill fishin, and outlaw women and I wouldnt change if i could....
I aint tryin to start no fight but ill finish one everytime,
You just mind your own *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* business, stay the hell outa mine. 
If you got a problem with that.. You can kiss my country ( I ).

Put me on a Mountain... Way back in the... back woods...
Put me on a lake, with a biggin.... on the line...
Put my round a camp fire.. Cookin somethin....., i just cleaned..
You do your thing.. Ill do mine....


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

cause im chillin on a dirt road laid back swervin like im George Jones
smoke rollin out the window, and ice cold beer sittin in the console
memory lane up in the headlight, has got me reminiscing on a good time.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, Christian comtempory music for me. Mercy Me, News Boys, Rachel Lampa, Rebeca St James, Jars of Clay, Skillet ( some what ) just to name a few

But some of those lines you listed sound like my thoughts.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

"



"


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a call said:


> Sorry, Christian comtempory music for me. Mercy Me, News Boys, Rachel Lampa, Rebeca St James, Jars of Clay, Skillet ( some what ) just to name a few
> 
> But some of those lines you listed sound like my thoughts.


Nothing wrong with some good Christian jams.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

"Take this job and shove it". Ohhhh did I sing that out loud ? yep and haven't looked back since.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

wilded said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> "


That's a good song, Ed. Thanks for the intro!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> "Take this job and shove it". Ohhhh did I sing that out loud ? yep and haven't looked back since.


I thought you did !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good ol CDB--- "I aint noth'in but a simple man, They call me a ******* I reck'in that I am".


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

"Should have seen it in color"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a good one lucas_shane.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto Don.....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Good ol CDB--- "I aint noth'in but a simple man, They call me a ******* I reck'in that I am".


One of the first and only country concerts I went to see. I was in Savana, Georgia it was great !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

She's a hot little number in her pick up truck Daddy's sweet money done jacked it up She's a party all nighter from South Carolina, a bad mamajama from down in Alabama She's a raging cajun, a lunatic from Brunswick, juicy Georiga peach With a thick southern drawl sexy swing and walk, brother she's all COUNTRY


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a little Texas gal that can sing.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a little boy so this one hits close to home.

"He's gonna get in trouble he's gonna get in fights. I'm gonna lose my temper and some sleep but I think it's safe to say that I'm gonna get my payback if he's anything like me." LOL


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

wilded said:


> Here is a little Texas gal that can sing.


I heard on the radio this morning she was voted the sexiest country singer! I think i may need to agree! But the wife isnt around at the moment!


----------

